# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  प्रविष्टि संख्या के अनुसार पदवी

## Munneraja

फोरम की पदवियों को फ़िलहाल निम्न प्रकार लागू कर दिया गया है |
नवागत 0  -   
सदस्य 100  -   
वरिष्ठ सदस्य 500  -   
विशिष्ट सदस्य 1000  -   
कर्मठ सदस्य 2500  -   
ताम्र सदस्य 5000  -   
कस्य सदस्य 10000  -   
रजत सदस्य 20000  -   
स्वर्ण सदस्य 40000  -   
प्लेटिनम सदस्य 75000  -   
फोरम प्राईड 100000  -

----------


## Chandrshekhar

महोदय, जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद .

----------


## Black Pearl

धन्यवाद.........

----------


## Rated R

कई सदस्यों की प्रविष्टियों की संख्या १००० से ऊपर है लेकिन फिर भी वे वरिष्ठ सदस्य ही बने हुए है .

----------


## draculla

> कई सदस्यों की प्रविष्टियों की संख्या १००० से ऊपर है लेकिन फिर भी वे वरिष्ठ सदस्य ही बने हुए है .


मित्र कर्मठ सदस्य बनने के लिए २५०० पोस्ट चाहिए/:)

----------


## MALLIKA

> फोरम की पदवियों को फ़िलहाल निम्न प्रकार लागू कर दिया गया है |
> नवागत 0  -   
> सदस्य 100  -   
> वरिष्ठ सदस्य 500  -   
> विशिष्ट सदस्य 1000  -   
> कर्मठ सदस्य 2500  -   
> ताम्र सदस्य 5000  -   
> कस्य सदस्य 10000  -   
> रजत सदस्य 20000  -   
> ...





सत्येन जी मेरी पोस्ट की संख्या २७६ है!
 फिर भी मैं वरिष्ठ सदस्य बन गयी थी !
पर उसके बाद फिर से मैं सदस्य बन गई हूँ !
ये क्या चक्कर हैं ?!!

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> फोरम की पदवियों को फ़िलहाल निम्न प्रकार लागू कर दिया गया है |
> नवागत 0  -   
> सदस्य 100  -   
> वरिष्ठ सदस्य 500  -   
> विशिष्ट सदस्य 1000  -   
> कर्मठ सदस्य 2500  -   
> ताम्र सदस्य 5000  -   
> कस्य सदस्य 10000  -   
> रजत सदस्य 20000  -   
> ...


वरिष्ठ नियामक जी मेरी प्रविष्टियाँ तो 2082 हो चुकी हैं...मैं फिर भी नवागत ही हूँ...ऐसा क्यूँ..?

----------


## Rated R

> कई सदस्यों की प्रविष्टियों की संख्या १००० से ऊपर है लेकिन फिर भी वे वरिष्ठ सदस्य ही बने हुए है .


मैं विशिष्ठ सदस्य की उपाधि की बात कर रहा हूँ दोस्त .

----------


## draculla

> मैं विशिष्ठ सदस्य की उपाधि की बात कर रहा हूँ दोस्त .


वरिष्ट और विशिष्ट थोड़े समान होने के कारण गलती हो गयी/:)

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> फोरम की पदवियों को फ़िलहाल निम्न प्रकार लागू कर दिया गया है |
> नवागत 0  -   
> सदस्य 100  -   
> वरिष्ठ सदस्य 500  -   
> विशिष्ट सदस्य 1000  -   
> कर्मठ सदस्य 2500  -   
> ताम्र सदस्य 5000  -   
> कस्य सदस्य 10000  -   
> रजत सदस्य 20000  -   
> ...





> वरिष्ठ नियामक जी मेरी प्रविष्टियाँ तो 2082 हो चुकी हैं...मैं फिर भी नवागत ही हूँ...ऐसा क्यूँ..?




कृप्या कोई मेरी बात का भी जवाब दे..

----------


## jaihind20

> कृप्या कोई मेरी बात का भी जवाब दे..


मित्र आप नवागत इसलिए बने हुए हो क्योकि आप अभी तक  रोमन यानि की अंग्रेजी में लिखते आये हो

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> मित्र आप नवागत इसलिए बने हुए हो क्योकि आप अभी तक  रोमन यानि की अंग्रेजी में लिखते आये हो


मित्र मुझे कृप्या यह भी बताये की कहाँ पर मैं अंग्रेजी में लिखता आया हूँ..?

----------


## Munneraja

> सत्येन जी मेरी पोस्ट की संख्या २७६ है!
>  फिर भी मैं वरिष्ठ सदस्य बन गयी थी !
> पर उसके बाद फिर से मैं सदस्य बन गई हूँ !
> ये क्या चक्कर हैं ?!!


पुरानी पदवी के अनुसार आप वरिष्ठ सदस्य बन गई थी 
अब नयी पदवी की व्यवस्था लागू की गई है, उसके अनुसार आपकी पदवी उचित है.




> वरिष्ठ नियामक जी मेरी प्रविष्टियाँ तो 2082 हो चुकी हैं...मैं फिर भी नवागत ही हूँ...ऐसा क्यूँ..?


आपके आईडी एकाउंट में कोई गड़बड़ होगी, आपकी शिकायत को तकनीकी विभाग में भेजा जा रहा है. 



> कई सदस्यों की प्रविष्टियों की संख्या १००० से ऊपर है लेकिन फिर भी वे वरिष्ठ सदस्य ही बने हुए है .


ऐसे सदस्यों को शिकायत करनी चाहिए ताकि उपयुक्त कार्यवाही की जा सके.

----------


## Rated R

> ऐसे सदस्यों को शिकायत करनी चाहिए ताकि उपयुक्त कार्यवाही की जा सके.


क्या हम भी कुछ सदस्यों का नाम दे सकते है ताकि उनको उनका उचित सम्मान मिल सके ?

----------


## Munneraja

> क्या हम भी कुछ सदस्यों का नाम दे सकते है ताकि उनको उनका उचित सम्मान मिल सके ?


बेहतर होगा कि आप उन सदस्यों को बताएं कि क्या करना है.
यही अच्छा लगेगा.

----------


## amol05

उत्तम जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद नियमक जी

----------


## kajal pandey

बहुत जरुरी जानकारी दी आपने नियामक जी धन्यवाद् आपको

----------


## mohabbat ka afsana

सर हमारी प्रविष्टि की संख्या कुछ ज्यादा  है न नवागत क हिसाब से

----------


## marwariladka

santyen जी..कृपया मेरा एक सुझाव है अगर अच्छा लगे तो ग्रहण कीजियेगा...
अगर यह प्रथा है के किसी सदस्य की प्रविष्टी के अनुसार उसे पदवी मिलेगी तो फिर तो यह एक समस्या ही है न...
क्यों की ऐसे तो हर सदस्य केवल बकवास प्रविष्टी कर के भी पदवी हासिल कर सकता है..
फिर मन-वकील जी,दबंग जी,आदि किसी रचनात्मक तथा सच में फोरम की उन्नति का लक्ष्य हासिल करने की और कार्यरत सदस्य और बाकी के सदस्यों में क्या फर्क रहेगा...
अंतिम फैसला तो नियामक और प्रभंधन मण्डली का ही होगा..
ये मेरी और से सिर्फ एक सुझाव था....अगर पसंद आये तो जरुर कार्यकारी करियेगा..
धन्यवाद्..

----------


## Chandrshekhar

वरिष्ठ नियामक जी नमस्कार, अब तो लगता है  क्या रचनात्मक सदस्य उपाधि ही सबसे ज्यादा समानजनक मानी जायेगी

----------


## Munneraja

> सर हमारी प्रविष्टि की संख्या कुछ ज्यादा  है न नवागत क हिसाब से


क्या आप के द्वारा पिछले कुछ समय में अंग्रेजी/रोमन प्रविष्टियाँ नहीं की गई हैं ?? 



> santyen जी..कृपया मेरा एक सुझाव है अगर अच्छा लगे तो ग्रहण कीजियेगा...
> अगर यह प्रथा है के किसी सदस्य की प्रविष्टी के अनुसार उसे पदवी मिलेगी तो फिर तो यह एक समस्या ही है न...
> क्यों की ऐसे तो हर सदस्य केवल बकवास प्रविष्टी कर के भी पदवी हासिल कर सकता है..
> फिर मन-वकील जी,दबंग जी,आदि किसी रचनात्मक तथा सच में फोरम की उन्नति का लक्ष्य हासिल करने की और कार्यरत सदस्य और बाकी के सदस्यों में क्या फर्क रहेगा...
> अंतिम फैसला तो नियामक और प्रभंधन मण्डली का ही होगा..
> ये मेरी और से सिर्फ एक सुझाव था....अगर पसंद आये तो जरुर कार्यकारी करियेगा..
> धन्यवाद्..


यह कार्य नियामकों के द्वारा निर्णय लेकर किये जायेगा, यदि सदस्य फेक प्रविष्टियों से अगसर हुआ है तो उनकी उपाधि को घटा दिया जायेगा.

----------


## long

उपयोगी जानकारी दी है आपने

----------


## marwariladka

> क्या आप के द्वारा पिछले कुछ समय में अंग्रेजी/रोमन प्रविष्टियाँ नहीं की गई हैं ?? 
> 
> यह कार्य नियामकों के द्वारा निर्णय लेकर किये जायेगा, यदि सदस्य फेक प्रविष्टियों से अगसर हुआ है तो उनकी उपाधि को घटा दिया जायेगा.


धन्यवाद् sayantan जी......

----------


## sanjeetspice

उपयोगी जानकारी के किये शुक्रिया

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

चलो मान लेते है  वरिष्ठ सदस्य हो या सदस्य पर कुछ तो हैं जो हमे जोड़े रखता है धन्यवाद

----------


## pradip1981

*बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् आपने जो जानकारी दी है उसके लिए हम आपके आभारी हैं.*

----------


## gopu

> चलो मान लेते है  वरिष्ठ सदस्य हो या सदस्य पर कुछ तो हैं जो हमे जोड़े रखता है धन्यवाद


भाई सही  कहा 
पद हो न हो स्नेह होना चाहिये 
फोरम पद के  नहीं सदस्यों के परस्पर प्रेम और स्नेह के प्रसार में सदा अग्रसर रहे 
यही जरुरी है

----------


## Shri Vijay

*प्रिय मित्र आप ने लिखा हें की यदि सदस्य फेक प्रविष्टियों से अगसर हुआ है तो उनकी उपाधि को घटा दिया जायेगा.तों क्रपया फेक प्रविष्टियों के बारे में समजाने कष्ट करे....*

----------


## prishu

> फोरम की पदवियों को फ़िलहाल निम्न प्रकार लागू कर दिया गया है |
> नवागत 0  -   
> सदस्य 100  -   
> वरिष्ठ सदस्य 500  -   
> विशिष्ट सदस्य 1000  -   
> कर्मठ सदस्य 2500  -   
> ताम्र सदस्य 5000  -   
> कस्य सदस्य 10000  -   
> रजत सदस्य 20000  -   
> ...


तभी मै कहू कि मेरी सदस्यता क्यू रद्द क्र दी गयी......अब समझ में आया

----------


## simplegirl

एक अच्छा फोरम सदस्य कभी भी अपनी पोस्ट संख्या और पद की तरफ ध्यान नहीं देता,  केवल रचनात्मक योगदान करने में ही एक सदस्य की सदस्यता सार्थक है |

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*मैंने तो इस फोरम पर कुछ सदस्य ऐसे भी देखे हैं जिनकी प्रविष्ठीयाँ 1000 से भी कम है फिर भी उनकी उपाधि कर्मठ सदस्य की है..मैं किसी का नाम नहीं लेना चाहता ..पर यह सच है..किस सदस्य ऐसा भी देखे हैं जिन्होंने सिर्फ कुछ ही प्रविष्ठीयाँ की हैं पर उनके पास बहुत ज्यादा reputation है..इस बात का किसी के पास कोई उत्तर हो तो अवश्य दे..?*

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

> *मैंने तो इस फोरम पर कुछ सदस्य ऐसे भी देखे हैं जिनकी प्रविष्ठीयाँ 1000 से भी कम है फिर भी उनकी उपाधि कर्मठ सदस्य की है..मैं किसी का नाम नहीं लेना चाहता ..पर यह सच है..किस सदस्य ऐसा भी देखे हैं जिन्होंने सिर्फ कुछ ही प्रविष्ठीयाँ की हैं पर उनके पास बहुत ज्यादा reputation है..इस बात का किसी के पास कोई उत्तर हो तो अवश्य दे..?*


आपने बिलकुल सही कहा मित्र वरिष्ठता का आधार reputation पॉइंट व कोई व्यक्ति कितने समय से अन्तर्वासना का सदस्य है ये भी होना चाहिए ........

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

> एक अच्छा फोरम सदस्य कभी भी अपनी पोस्ट संख्या और पद की तरफ ध्यान नहीं देता,  केवल रचनात्मक योगदान करने में ही एक सदस्य की सदस्यता सार्थक है |


बिलकुल सभी कहा आपने.........

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> *मैंने तो इस फोरम पर कुछ सदस्य ऐसे भी देखे हैं जिनकी प्रविष्ठीयाँ 1000 से भी कम है फिर भी उनकी उपाधि कर्मठ सदस्य की है..मैं किसी का नाम नहीं लेना चाहता ..पर यह सच है..किस सदस्य ऐसा भी देखे हैं जिन्होंने सिर्फ कुछ ही प्रविष्ठीयाँ की हैं पर उनके पास बहुत ज्यादा reputation है..इस बात का किसी के पास कोई उत्तर हो तो अवश्य दे..?*


 *
लगता है किसी भी नियामक के पास मेरे प्रशन का उत्तर नहीं है इसीलिए किसी भी नियामक ने मेरे प्रशन का कोई भी उत्तर देना उचित नहीं समझा..?*

----------


## chumki

thks u fr yr confrmation

----------


## oromaster

शुक्रिया शुक्रिया शुक्रिया

----------


## raj_mastana

पदवी कैसे मिलती है ये जान कर खुसी हुई। नियामक जी को इसके लिए  आभार स्वीकार करे।

----------


## sumii24

उत्तम जानकारी
नियामक जी धन्यवाद् आपको

----------


## Lovely.indian

> फोरम की पदवियों को फ़िलहाल निम्न प्रकार लागू कर दिया गया है |
> नवागत 0 - 
> सदस्य 100 - 
> वरिष्ठ सदस्य 500 - 
> विशिष्ट सदस्य 1000 - 
> कर्मठ सदस्य 2500 - 
> ताम्र सदस्य 5000 - 
> कस्य सदस्य 10000 - 
> रजत सदस्य 20000 - 
> ...


बहुत उप्जोगी जानकारी.

----------


## Lovely.indian

> *मैंने तो इस फोरम पर कुछ सदस्य ऐसे भी देखे हैं जिनकी प्रविष्ठीयाँ 1000 से भी कम है फिर भी उनकी उपाधि कर्मठ सदस्य की है..मैं किसी का नाम नहीं लेना चाहता ..पर यह सच है..किस सदस्य ऐसा भी देखे हैं जिन्होंने सिर्फ कुछ ही प्रविष्ठीयाँ की हैं पर उनके पास बहुत ज्यादा reputation है..इस बात का किसी के पास कोई उत्तर हो तो अवश्य दे..?*


हो सकता है के उनकी कोई सेटिंग हो? :)

----------


## Black Pearl

> *मैंने तो इस फोरम पर कुछ सदस्य ऐसे भी देखे हैं जिनकी प्रविष्ठीयाँ 1000 से भी कम है फिर भी उनकी उपाधि कर्मठ सदस्य की है..मैं किसी का नाम नहीं लेना चाहता ..पर यह सच है..किस सदस्य ऐसा भी देखे हैं जिन्होंने सिर्फ कुछ ही प्रविष्ठीयाँ की हैं पर उनके पास बहुत ज्यादा reputation है..इस बात का किसी के पास कोई उत्तर हो तो अवश्य दे..?*





> *
> लगता है किसी भी नियामक के पास मेरे प्रशन का उत्तर नहीं है इसीलिए किसी भी नियामक ने मेरे प्रशन का कोई भी उत्तर देना उचित नहीं समझा..?*





> हो सकता है के उनकी कोई सेटिंग हो? :)


सेटिंग वेटिंग कुछ नहीं है। ये लोग अन्तर्वासना फोरम के पुराने सदस्य हैं फोरम क्रेश होने से पहले उन्होने बहुत अच्छे सूत्र बनाए थे और उपयोगी प्रविस्तियाँ की थी। और उन पर इन्हें रेपुटेसन पॉइंट मिले थे।  जब फोरम नए रूप में आया तो उनकी प्रविस्तियाँ तो डिलीट हो गयी लेकिन रेपुटेशन वही है। कछु समझे की नाही ?

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> सेटिंग वेटिंग कुछ नहीं है। ये लोग अन्तर्वासना फोरम के पुराने सदस्य हैं फोरम क्रेश होने से पहले उन्होने बहुत अच्छे सूत्र बनाए थे और उपयोगी प्रविस्तियाँ की थी। और उन पर इन्हें रेपुटेसन पॉइंट मिले थे।  जब फोरम नए रूप में आया तो उनकी प्रविस्तियाँ तो डिलीट हो गयी लेकिन रेपुटेशन वही है। कछु समझे की नाही ?


पर भाई मेरे मैंने कुछ ऐसी सदस्य भी देखें हैं..जिन्होंने ने कुछ ही समय में चंद प्रविस्थियाँ करके ही बहुत ज्यादा रेपु पा ली है...जब उन्होंने ने फोरम Join किया था तब उनके पास आम नवागत सदस्य जितनी ही रेपु थी.

----------


## mjumbo

कृपा करके कोई मुझे ये बता सकता है के naya सूत्र कैसे बनाया जाता है.और सूत्र मै फोटो कैसे डाले जाते है.कृपा करके जल्दी बताये और संक्षिप्त मै बताये.मै एक अच्छा नया सूत्र बनाना चाहता हु.

----------


## mjumbo

मुझे 'क्या कैसे करे "इस विभाग मै "सूत्र कैसे बनाये" तथा "अन्तर्वासना मै चित्र उपलोड करने का तरीका"इन दो सूत्रों से काफी जानकारी मिल गयी है .शायद मै अब आसानी से सूत्र बना सकता हु.फिर भी कोई परेशानी हो तो आपको जरुर यद् करूँगा.

----------


## kajal pandey

> पर भाई मेरे मैंने कुछ ऐसी सदस्य भी देखें हैं..जिन्होंने ने कुछ ही समय में चंद प्रविस्थियाँ करके ही बहुत ज्यादा रेपु पा ली है...जब उन्होंने ने फोरम Join किया था तब उनके पास आम नवागत सदस्य जितनी ही रेपु थी.


*जी हा आदित्य जी आप बिलकुल सही कह रहे है,,,,,,,,,,,,दरअसल सदस्यों द्वारा की गई प्र्विस्तिया जब अछि होती है तो उनको ज्यादा लोग रेपो देते है जिनसे उनकी संख्या जल्दी बढ़ती है .........साथ ही इस बात का भी फर्क पड़ता है की उस सदस्य को रेपो डे कौन रहा है ,,,,,,,अगर आपके पास खुद का रेपो पॉइंट ज्यादा है और आप किसी को रेपो देते है तो उसका रेपो ज्यादा बढेगा,,,,,,,,,और अगर कोई नवागत है या उसके खुद के पास रेपो पॉइंट   कम है तो फिर वह किसी को रेपो देगा तो उसका कम पॉइंट बहेगा,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,कुछ समझ मे आया की नहीं*

----------


## swami ji

मेरी तो ५०० से ज्यादा हे तभी में नवगत हु
कोय उपाय हे तो ठीक हे वरना जाने दो हम तो एक सामान हे जीईईइ

----------


## Black Pearl

> मेरी तो ५०० से ज्यादा हे तभी में नवगत हु
> कोय उपाय हे तो ठीक हे वरना जाने दो हम तो एक सामान हे जीईईइ


राज वीर जी ये आपकी इंग्लिश प्रविस्तियों के कारण आपको नवागत किया गया है।

----------


## lotus1782

फोरम की पदवियों को फ़िलहाल निम्न प्रकार लागू कर दिया गया है |
नवागत 0 - 
सदस्य 100 - 
वरिष्ठ सदस्य 500 - 
विशिष्ट सदस्य 1000 - 
कर्मठ सदस्य 2500 - 
ताम्र सदस्य 5000 - 
कस्य सदस्य 10000 - 
रजत सदस्य 20000 - 
स्वर्ण सदस्य 40000 - 
प्लेटिनम सदस्य 75000 - 
फोरम प्राईड 100000 -


कृपया मेरी भी पदवी अपडेट करे

----------


## Ranveer

> पर भाई मेरे मैंने कुछ ऐसी सदस्य भी देखें हैं..जिन्होंने ने कुछ ही समय में चंद प्रविस्थियाँ करके ही बहुत ज्यादा रेपु पा ली है...जब उन्होंने ने फोरम Join किया था तब उनके पास आम नवागत सदस्य जितनी ही रेपु थी.


बात बिलकुल सही पकड़ा आपने :)...
यदि किसी को कम समय में अधिक रेपो चाहिए तो मै उपाय बताता हूँ -
१. १०- १५  दिन चौपाल पर अड्डा जमाये रखिये 
२. विवादों में हिस्सा लीजिए 
३. उटपटांग हरकतें कीजिये 
४.प्रबंधन से विवाद कीजिये 
५.अधिक रेपो वालों की चापलूसी कीजिये 
६.प्रसिद्द सदस्यों से झगडा करिये 
७.सबका ध्यान आकर्षित हो आपकी तरफ ऐसा कुछ करिये 
८.फोटो - विडियो वाले क्षेत्र में कम जाइए क्यूंकि वहाँ रेपो देने वाले लोग नवागत होतें हैं जिनकी रेपो क्षमता बहुत कम होती है 
९.कुछ बोलने को न भी हो तो सूत्रों में जाकर लिखिए - बहुत अच्छा मित्र बधाई ...कमाल का सूत्र है मज़ा आ गया ...आदि आदि 
१०.कोपी -पेस्ट करके ढेर सारे सूत्र बनाइये 

( मात्र व्यंग्य के रूप में लिखा गया है , अन्यथा न लें:o )

----------


## badboy123455

> बात बिलकुल सही पकड़ा आपने :)...
> यदि किसी को कम समय में अधिक रेपो चाहिए तो मै उपाय बताता हूँ -
> १. १०- १५  दिन चौपाल पर अड्डा जमाये रखिये 
> २. विवादों में हिस्सा लीजिए 
> ३. उटपटांग हरकतें कीजिये 
> ४.प्रबंधन से विवाद कीजिये 
> ५.अधिक रेपो वालों की चापलूसी कीजिये 
> ६.प्रसिद्द सदस्यों से झगडा करिये 
> ७.सबका ध्यान आकर्षित हो आपकी तरफ ऐसा कुछ करिये 
> ...



*सही लिखा रणवीर भाई 
जो लोग सूत्र में रेपो रेपो जेसे 
रेपो दे दो 
मेरी रेपो कहा हे 
पहले रेपो दो 
बाकि कहानी रेपो के बाद 
रेपो ही रेपो 
उनके बहुत काम आएगा :pointlol:*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बात बिलकुल सही पकड़ा आपने :)...
> यदि किसी को कम समय में अधिक रेपो चाहिए तो मै उपाय बताता हूँ -
> १. १०- १५  दिन चौपाल पर अड्डा जमाये रखिये 
> २. विवादों में हिस्सा लीजिए 
> ३. उटपटांग हरकतें कीजिये 
> ४.प्रबंधन से विवाद कीजिये 
> ५.अधिक रेपो वालों की चापलूसी कीजिये 
> ६.प्रसिद्द सदस्यों से झगडा करिये 
> ७.सबका ध्यान आकर्षित हो आपकी तरफ ऐसा कुछ करिये 
> ...


आदरणीय मित्र  रणवीर जी अच्छी बात बताई आपने ...मगर मैं एक ओर न्या फंडा बताता हूँ, सूत्र बना के ये लिखे की  मुझे रेपुटेसन नही चाहिये तो आपको हैवि वेट सदस्य खुश हो के रेपों देंगे , आपने भी मुझे दिया था ,देखिये 




> *काहे भाई ..अइसन काहे
> हम तो आपको दे रहें हैं .....रेपुटेशन
> अब इतना खुश कर दिए हो तो ले भी लो
> *

----------


## Dark Rider

> बात बिलकुल सही पकड़ा आपने :)...
> यदि किसी को कम समय में अधिक रेपो चाहिए तो मै उपाय बताता हूँ -
> १. १०- १५  दिन चौपाल पर अड्डा जमाये रखिये 
> २. विवादों में हिस्सा लीजिए 
> ३. उटपटांग हरकतें कीजिये 
> ४.प्रबंधन से विवाद कीजिये 
> ५.अधिक रेपो वालों की चापलूसी कीजिये 
> ६.प्रसिद्द सदस्यों से झगडा करिये 
> ७.सबका ध्यान आकर्षित हो आपकी तरफ ऐसा कुछ करिये 
> ...


हा हा हा मुझसे तो अब कोई मांगने ही नही वाला  
वैसे मस्त लिखा है भाई मेरे क्या बात है छा गए |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हा हा हा मुझसे तो अब कोई मांगने ही नही वाला  
> वैसे मस्त लिखा है भाई मेरे क्या बात है छा गए |


वाह वाह भाई क्या लिखा है आपने ओर रणवीर भाई ने, वाह वाह  दोनों भाई को रेपों ++

----------


## Dark Rider

> वाह वाह भाई क्या लिखा है आपने ओर रणवीर भाई ने, वाह वाह  दोनों भाई को रेपों ++


हा हा हा , ऐसा लगा डायनासोर के मुह में जीरा डाला हो  हा हा हा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हा हा हा , ऐसा लगा डायनासोर के मुह में जीरा डाला हो  हा हा हा


हा हा हा मजा आ गया भाई वाह वाह , एक ओर रेपों बाकी रहा , चलता हूँ ओफिस जाना है रात को मिलेंगे

----------


## Dark Rider

> हा हा हा मजा आ गया भाई वाह वाह , एक ओर रेपों बाकी रहा , चलता हूँ ओफिस जाना है रात को मिलेंगे


ठीक है मिलते है |

----------


## Ranveer

> सही लिखा रणवीर भाई 
> जो लोग सूत्र में रेपो रेपो जेसे 
> रेपो दे दो 
> मेरी रेपो कहा हे 
> पहले रेपो दो 
> बाकि कहानी रेपो के बाद 
> रेपो ही रेपो 
> उनके बहुत काम आएगा :pointlol:


 पता नहीं क्यूँ ...इस बार रेपो के पीछे लोग ज्यादा परेशान दिखतें हैं । मैंने आज तक किसी से रेपों नहीं मांगा , ओर कभी इस पर ध्यान भी नहीं दिया । 
अपना यदि कार्य करते  रहें तो रेपों भी मिलते रहते  हैं । इससे कुछ फर्क नहीं पड़ता ...मैंने देखा है की कुछ लोगों का रेपों बहुत कम है पर उनकी प्रविष्टि बहुत महत्वपूर्ण होती है । 



> आदरणीय मित्र  रणवीर जी अच्छी बात बताई आपने ...मगर मैं एक ओर न्या फंडा बताता हूँ, सूत्र बना के ये लिखे की  मुझे रेपुटेसन नही चाहिये तो आपको हैवि वेट सदस्य खुश हो के रेपों देंगे , आपने भी मुझे दिया था ,देखिये


 हम्म ...सही कहा दोस्त .......इस अनूठे फंडे को भी जोड़ देते हैं । :)



> हा हा हा मुझसे तो अब कोई मांगने ही नही वाला  
> वैसे मस्त लिखा है भाई मेरे क्या बात है छा गए |


भाई , ये लाल लाल का क्या चक्कर है ....ये तो तब होता है जब -ve रेपों हो ?
क्या शौक से करवाया है आपलोगों ने ?

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

बोले तो नयी नौटंकी

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई , ये लाल लाल का क्या चक्कर है ....ये तो तब होता है जब -ve रेपों हो ?
> क्या शौक से करवाया है आपलोगों ने ?


हा मंटू को सूझी और मेने और साजिद दोनों ने अपना लिया वैसे आईडिया झक्कास है न |

----------


## bhavna singh

> पता नहीं क्यूँ ...इस बार रेपो के पीछे लोग ज्यादा परेशान दिखतें हैं । मैंने आज तक किसी से रेपों नहीं मांगा , ओर कभी इस पर ध्यान भी नहीं दिया । 
> अपना यदि कार्य करते  रहें तो रेपों भी मिलते रहते  हैं । इससे कुछ फर्क नहीं पड़ता ...मैंने देखा है की कुछ लोगों का रेपों बहुत कम है पर उनकी प्रविष्टि बहुत महत्वपूर्ण होती है ।


बिलकुल सही कहा आपने ...........
कर्म कर फल की आशा मत कर 
मैंने आज तक फोरम पर कभी किसी से रेप नहीं मांगी है फिर भी इतनी कम प्रवष्टियों में रिजल्ट आपके सामने है

----------


## Ranveer

> हा मंटू को सूझी और मेने और साजिद दोनों ने अपना लिया वैसे आईडिया झक्कास है न |


एकदम झ्कास ....हो सके तो मेरा भी कर दें । :)
लेकिन किसी को रेपों दे तो पाऊँगा न ??:o

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

कर रहे हैं .........

----------


## Ranveer

> कर रहे हैं .........


पहले ये तो जान लूँ की किसी को रेपों दे पाऊँगा या नहीं ?
ऐसा न हो की किसी को रेपों दूँ ओर उसका भी लाल हो जाये :rofl:

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> कर रहे हैं .........


ek karen sir jee poore forum ke lal kar den ya fir kewal niyamak hi lal rakhen isse heen bhavna aane ki ashanka hai mujhe. Log sochenge mera lal kyon nahi..

Agar sab sahee hai to mere reputation sign neele kar den kyonki mayawati ka mai oriant pspo hun. 
Sorry for english..

----------


## badboy123455

ये क्या चक्कर हे हर कोई रेपो लाल कर रहा हे

----------


## Rated R

> ek karen sir jee poore forum ke lal kar den ya fir kewal niyamak hi lal rakhen isse heen bhavna aane ki ashanka hai mujhe. Log sochenge mera lal kyon nahi..
> 
> Agar sab sahee hai to mere reputation sign neele kar den kyonki mayawati ka mai oriant pspo hun. 
> Sorry for english..


सही है भाई..

----------


## Ranveer

*लगता है रेपुटेशन प्रणाली खत्म कर दी गयी |
इसके लिए प्रबंधन और सभी सदस्यों  को हार्दिक  धन्यवाद :)*

----------


## Rated R

:bell:


> *लगता है रेपुटेशन प्रणाली खत्म कर दी गयी |
> इसके लिए प्रबंधन और सभी सदस्यों  को हार्दिक  धन्यवाद :)*


:clap: :group-dance:

----------


## Teach Guru

चलो कुछ तो अच्छा हुआ अब हम सभी समान है ....................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

प्रशासक जी का धन्यवाद ...उन्होने रेपों को खत्म किया , बिलकुल सही किया ॥

----------


## komal sharma

कर्म किये जा फल की चिंता मत कर फल देगा baghwan
ये है गीता का geyan
परसासक जी ने अच्छा किया है नीयम सबके लिए एक ही होने चाहियें

----------


## abhi.dude

mujhe thread post karne ke liye kya karna padega

----------


## bijendrakumar

> फोरम की पदवियों को फ़िलहाल निम्न प्रकार लागू कर दिया गया है |
> नवागत 0 - 
> सदस्य 100 - 
> वरिष्ठ सदस्य 500 - 
> विशिष्ट सदस्य 1000 - 
> कर्मठ सदस्य 2500 - 
> ताम्र सदस्य 5000 - 
> कस्य सदस्य 10000 - 
> रजत सदस्य 20000 - 
> ...


प्रिय नियामकजी 
मेरी प्रविष्टी ४०० से ऊपर है पर अभी तक मुझे सदस्य नही  बनाया गया है कृपया इस और ध्यान दे

:anna:

----------


## rnold

बहुत जरुरी जानकारी दी आपने नियामक जी धन्यवाद् आपको

----------


## Maan@v

> कर्म किये जा फल की चिंता मत कर फल देगा baghwan
> ये है गीता का geyan
> परसासक जी ने अच्छा किया है नीयम सबके लिए एक ही होने चाहियें


accha hai ...........

----------


## Lovely.indian

> फोरम की पदवियों को फ़िलहाल निम्न प्रकार लागू कर दिया गया है |
> नवागत 0 - 
> सदस्य 100 - 
> वरिष्ठ सदस्य 500 - 
> विशिष्ट सदस्य 1000 - 
> कर्मठ सदस्य 2500 - 
> ताम्र सदस्य 5000 - 
> कस्य सदस्य 10000 - 
> रजत सदस्य 20000 - 
> ...


क्या इसमें कुछ change की गई है

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> क्या इसमें कुछ change की गई है



जी मित्र इसमें काफी कुछ बदल दिया गया है ताज़ा जानकारी के लिए 
आप निम्नलिखित लिंक का प्रयोग कर सकते है ...

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...961#post645961

----------


## Lovely.indian

> जी मित्र इसमें काफी कुछ बदल दिया गया है ताज़ा जानकारी के लिए 
> आप निम्नलिखित लिंक का प्रयोग कर सकते है ...
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...961#post645961



शुक्रिया मित्र ...........

----------


## Maan@v

> जी मित्र इसमें काफी कुछ बदल दिया गया है ताज़ा जानकारी के लिए 
> आप निम्नलिखित लिंक का प्रयोग कर सकते है ...
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...961#post645961


धन्यवाद सर |

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *मैंने तो इस फोरम पर कुछ सदस्य ऐसे भी देखे हैं जिनकी प्रविष्ठीयाँ 1000 से भी कम है फिर भी उनकी उपाधि कर्मठ सदस्य की है..मैं किसी का नाम नहीं लेना चाहता ..पर यह सच है..किस सदस्य ऐसा भी देखे हैं जिन्होंने सिर्फ कुछ ही प्रविष्ठीयाँ की हैं पर उनके पास बहुत ज्यादा reputation है..इस बात का किसी के पास कोई उत्तर हो तो अवश्य दे..?*


सायद आपको ज्ञात नहीं है फोरम के क्रेश होने के बाद फोरम तो बना पर सूत्र और प्रविस्थिया बीस नहीं आई , पर जिस सदस्य की जीतनी रेप पवार थी वो रह गयी लेकिन प्रविस्थिया कम हो गयी,

----------


## Rajeev

> mujhe thread post karne ke liye kya karna padega


मित्र आपकों नया सूत्र बनाने के लिए 100 प्रविष्टियाँ करना आवश्यक है!

----------


## Lovli

हम नवागत सदस्यों  के लिए  यह  जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद्

----------


## Lovli

हम नवागत सदस्यों  के लिए  यह  जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद्

----------


## ragini sangwan

मेरा न. कब आएगा .....:)

----------


## swami ji

> बहुत जरुरी जानकारी दी आपने नियामक जी धन्यवाद् आपको


सही हे जी ,,,,,,,सत्य जी आप आभी सब के दिमाग एव दिल पे छाए हे ,यहाँ आपकी प्रतिभा  दिखे देती हे ,,,मुझे एस बात से बहोत खुशी हे ,,,,,



> santyen जी..कृपया मेरा एक सुझाव है अगर अच्छा लगे तो ग्रहण कीजियेगा...
> अगर यह प्रथा है के किसी सदस्य की प्रविष्टी के अनुसार उसे पदवी मिलेगी तो फिर तो यह एक समस्या ही है न...
> क्यों की ऐसे तो हर सदस्य केवल बकवास प्रविष्टी कर के भी पदवी हासिल कर सकता है..
> फिर मन-वकील जी,दबंग जी,आदि किसी रचनात्मक तथा सच में फोरम की उन्नति का लक्ष्य हासिल करने की और कार्यरत सदस्य और बाकी के सदस्यों में क्या फर्क रहेगा...
> अंतिम फैसला तो नियामक और प्रभंधन मण्डली का ही होगा..
> ये मेरी और से सिर्फ एक सुझाव था....अगर पसंद आये तो जरुर कार्यकारी करियेगा..
> धन्यवाद्..





> फोरम की पदवियों को फ़िलहाल निम्न प्रकार लागू कर दिया गया है |
> नवागत 0  -   
> सदस्य 100  -   
> वरिष्ठ सदस्य 500  -   
> विशिष्ट सदस्य 1000  -   
> कर्मठ सदस्य 2500  -   
> ताम्र सदस्य 5000  -   
> कस्य सदस्य 10000  -   
> रजत सदस्य 20000  -   
> ...





> मेरा न. कब आएगा .....:)


विवेक भाई पथ जी ने एसेकेलिये नियम बनाये हे ,,,

----------


## Raja44

सभी जवाबदार लोगोँ ने अच्छे और सही जवाब देकर सदस्योँ को संतुष्ट किया धन्यवाद

----------


## rekhatiwari

मेरी कीतनी पोस्ट है

----------


## Teach Guru

> मेरी कीतनी पोस्ट है


.
प्रविष्टियाँ 6

----------


## Raman46

> santyen जी..कृपया मेरा एक सुझाव है अगर अच्छा लगे तो ग्रहण कीजियेगा...
> 
> अगर यह प्रथा है के किसी सदस्य की प्रविष्टी के अनुसार उसे पदवी मिलेगी तो फिर तो यह एक समस्या ही है न...
> क्यों की ऐसे तो हर सदस्य केवल बकवास प्रविष्टी कर के भी पदवी हासिल कर सकता है..
> फिर मन-वकील जी,दबंग जी,आदि किसी रचनात्मक तथा सच में फोरम की उन्नति का लक्ष्य हासिल करने की और कार्यरत सदस्य और बाकी के सदस्यों में क्या फर्क रहेगा...
> अंतिम फैसला तो नियामक और प्रभंधन मण्डली का ही होगा..
> ये मेरी और से सिर्फ एक सुझाव था....अगर पसंद आये तो जरुर कार्यकारी करियेगा..
> धन्यवाद्..


*दोस्तों ! 
 रचनात्मक सदस्य की उपाधि ! घोर आश्चर्य कहना अनुचित नही होगा ? रचनात्मकता क्या है ? अभी तक फोरम पे सही तरीके से परिभासित नही हुई है / किसे कहते हें या मानते है रचनात्मक ? इसकी पहले उचित जबाब तो मिले ? कापी पेस्ट करना तो बड़ी आशान है +_ १८ कुछ भी जब चाहें बना लें , महामाया की अंतर्जाल आप की सेवा में हर वक्त हर समय खड़ी नजर आती है /
क्या कापी पेस्ट ही रचनात्मक है या एक लेख को ही कई कड़ियों में प्रस्तुत करना / लेख में पूरी कहानी संक्षिप्त में कह दी जाती है / अब अगर कोई उसी लेख को चाहे तो हजार पंक्तियों में लिख सकता है / क्या यही रचनात्मक है ? 
आज फोरम पर एक ही विषय को तोड़ मरोड़ कर कहे जा रहें हैं / क्या हे ये तुक ? अगर आप रचनात्मक की बात करते है और उसी के आधार पे उपाधि देते है तो क्या वाकई रचनात्मक   सूत्रों की अपमान नही है ? चौपाल की पोस्ट को क्या आप रचनात्मक की दर्जा दे सकते है? जहाँ दो वाक्य भी शुध्य- शुध्य नही लिखा जा रहा है ? आप स्यंग देख सकते है उन वाक्यों को जो हर दिन प्रयोग में लाया जा रहा है / क्या यही है रचनात्मकता ? मुझे तो ताजुब होता है आज कई सदस्य चौपाल के सहारे रजत सदस्य भी बन चुके है / महिला सदस्यों की तो बात ही निराली है / इनके वारे में शायद कुछ कहना ही आश्चर्य होगी / फोरम पर मैंने कई सूत्र बना चूका हूँ ये सोच कर की कुछ तो सच का सामना हो , पर काश कुछ हो पाता दिल की अरमा  आसुयों में रह गये , हम वफ़ा करके भी तन्हा रह गये / 
आज चौपाल के  पोस्ट की आधार पे कई सदस्य रजत की उपाधि पा चुके है और अपने आप को सब से बढ़ा महारथी मानने से कभी कतराते नही है / यैसे में ये कहना की रचनात्मक की बजह से उन्हें ये उपाधि दी गयी है क्या बेईमानी नही लगता है दोस्तों ? ये एक गंभीर विषय है इसे सहज ही लेना हमारे ही व्यक्तिव पर सवालिया निशाना खड़ी कर देने में सक्षम नही है? धन्यवाद ........रमण*

----------


## chester

> *दोस्तों ! 
>  रचनात्मक सदस्य की उपाधि ! घोर आश्चर्य कहना अनुचित नही होगा ? रचनात्मकता क्या है ? अभी तक फोरम पे सही तरीके से परिभासित नही हुई है / किसे कहते हें या मानते है रचनात्मक ? इसकी पहले उचित जबाब तो मिले ? कापी पेस्ट करना तो बड़ी आशान है +_ १८ कुछ भी जब चाहें बना लें , महामाया की अंतर्जाल आप की सेवा में हर वक्त हर समय खड़ी नजर आती है /
> क्या कापी पेस्ट ही रचनात्मक है या एक लेख को ही कई कड़ियों में प्रस्तुत करना / लेख में पूरी कहानी संक्षिप्त में कह दी जाती है / अब अगर कोई उसी लेख को चाहे तो हजार पंक्तियों में लिख सकता है / क्या यही रचनात्मक है ? 
> आज फोरम पर एक ही विषय को तोड़ मरोड़ कर कहे जा रहें हैं / क्या हे ये तुक ? अगर आप रचनात्मक की बात करते है और उसी के आधार पे उपाधि देते है तो क्या वाकई रचनात्मक   सूत्रों की अपमान नही है ? चौपाल की पोस्ट को क्या आप रचनात्मक की दर्जा दे सकते है? जहाँ दो वाक्य भी शुध्य- शुध्य नही लिखा जा रहा है ? आप स्यंग देख सकते है उन वाक्यों को जो हर दिन प्रयोग में लाया जा रहा है / क्या यही है रचनात्मकता ? मुझे तो ताजुब होता है आज कई सदस्य चौपाल के सहारे रजत सदस्य भी बन चुके है / महिला सदस्यों की तो बात ही निराली है / इनके वारे में शायद कुछ कहना ही आश्चर्य होगी / फोरम पर मैंने कई सूत्र बना चूका हूँ ये सोच कर की कुछ तो सच का सामना हो , पर काश कुछ हो पाता दिल की अरमा  आसुयों में रह गये , हम वफ़ा करके भी तन्हा रह गये / 
> आज चौपाल के  पोस्ट की आधार पे कई सदस्य रजत की उपाधि पा चुके है और अपने आप को सब से बढ़ा महारथी मानने से कभी कतराते नही है / यैसे में ये कहना की रचनात्मक की बजह से उन्हें ये उपाधि दी गयी है क्या बेईमानी नही लगता है दोस्तों ? ये एक गंभीर विषय है इसे सहज ही लेना हमारे ही व्यक्तिव पर सवालिया निशाना खड़ी कर देने में सक्षम नही है? धन्यवाद ........रमण*


बहुत ही बढियां  बात कहीं अपने , कोई जवाब नहीं आपका पर मित्र इन लोगो ध्यान चोपाल पे नहीं हैं रचनात्मक तो तो कुछ रहा ही नहीं भाई सब का सब कॉपी पेस्ट हैं

----------


## Raman46

> santyen जी..कृपया मेरा एक सुझाव है अगर अच्छा लगे तो ग्रहण कीजियेगा...
> अगर यह प्रथा है के किसी सदस्य की प्रविष्टी के अनुसार उसे पदवी मिलेगी तो फिर तो यह एक समस्या ही है न...
> क्यों की ऐसे तो हर सदस्य केवल बकवास प्रविष्टी कर के भी पदवी हासिल कर सकता है..
> फिर मन-वकील जी,दबंग जी,आदि किसी रचनात्मक तथा सच में फोरम की उन्नति का लक्ष्य हासिल करने की और कार्यरत सदस्य और बाकी के सदस्यों में क्या फर्क रहेगा...
> अंतिम फैसला तो नियामक और प्रभंधन मण्डली का ही होगा..
> ये मेरी और से सिर्फ एक सुझाव था....अगर पसंद आये तो जरुर कार्यकारी करियेगा..
> धन्यवाद्..





> बहुत ही बढियां  बात कहीं अपने , कोई जवाब नहीं आपका पर मित्र इन लोगो ध्यान चोपाल पे नहीं हैं रचनात्मक तो तो कुछ रहा ही नहीं भाई सब का सब कॉपी पेस्ट हैं


*शुक्रिया मित्र / स्वागत है आप का दोस्त*

----------


## bhavna singh

मुझे तो प्रबंधन का ये निर्णय एक मजाक जैसा लगता है ....................!

----------


## Bhawani7000

बहुत जरुरी जानकारी दी आपने नियामक जी धन्यवाद् आपको

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> मुझे तो प्रबंधन का ये निर्णय एक मजाक जैसा लगता है ....................!




मित्र आपने ये बात किस आधार और किस कारण कही, क्या मैं ये जान सकता हूँ??

----------


## pyasa love

अतयन्त रोचक व ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी है………………

----------


## Saroz

मुझे भी कभी-कभी लगता है कि ये प्रबंधन कि कुछ कमी है...
मगर मेरा तो यही मानना है कि किसी भी सिस्टम कि कमियों को प्रबंधन के नज़रों में लाना है तो उस कमी को लेकर आप फायदा उठाओ और अपने मित्रों को भी प्रोत्साहित करो... प्रबंधन इस बात पे जरुर बदलाव करेगा...
बदलाव न भी हो तो आपका ही फायदा है....

----------


## jyoti_sharma

रहने दो न यार अपने को क्या कमी वेशी कुछ भी हो

----------


## shaktiman96

> मुझे तो प्रबंधन का ये निर्णय एक मजाक जैसा लगता है ....................!


क्यों और कैसे ............

----------


## Raja44

> *दोस्तों ! 
>  रचनात्मक सदस्य की उपाधि ! घोर आश्चर्य कहना अनुचित नही होगा ? रचनात्मकता क्या है ? अभी तक फोरम पे सही तरीके से परिभासित नही हुई है / किसे कहते हें या मानते है रचनात्मक ? इसकी पहले उचित जबाब तो मिले ? कापी पेस्ट करना तो बड़ी आशान है  _ १८ कुछ भी जब चाहें बना लें , महामाया की अंतर्जाल आप की सेवा में हर वक्त हर समय खड़ी नजर आती है /
> क्या कापी पेस्ट ही रचनात्मक है या एक लेख को ही कई कड़ियों में प्रस्तुत करना / लेख में पूरी कहानी संक्षिप्त में कह दी जाती है / अब अगर कोई उसी लेख को चाहे तो हजार पंक्तियों में लिख सकता है / क्या यही रचनात्मक है ? 
> आज फोरम पर एक ही विषय को तोड़ मरोड़ कर कहे जा रहें हैं / क्या हे ये तुक ? अगर आप रचनात्मक की बात करते है और उसी के आधार पे उपाधि देते है तो क्या वाकई रचनात्मक   सूत्रों की अपमान नही है ? चौपाल की पोस्ट को क्या आप रचनात्मक की दर्जा दे सकते है? जहाँ दो वाक्य भी शुध्य- शुध्य नही लिखा जा रहा है ? आप स्यंग देख सकते है उन वाक्यों को जो हर दिन प्रयोग में लाया जा रहा है / क्या यही है रचनात्मकता ? मुझे तो ताजुब होता है आज कई सदस्य चौपाल के सहारे रजत सदस्य भी बन चुके है / महिला सदस्यों की तो बात ही निराली है / इनके वारे में शायद कुछ कहना ही आश्चर्य होगी / फोरम पर मैंने कई सूत्र बना चूका हूँ ये सोच कर की कुछ तो सच का सामना हो , पर काश कुछ हो पाता दिल की अरमा  आसुयों में रह गये , हम वफ़ा करके भी तन्हा रह गये / 
> आज चौपाल के  पोस्ट की आधार पे कई सदस्य रजत की उपाधि पा चुके है और अपने आप को सब से बढ़ा महारथी मानने से कभी कतराते नही है / यैसे में ये कहना की रचनात्मक की बजह से उन्हें ये उपाधि दी गयी है क्या बेईमानी नही लगता है दोस्तों ? ये एक गंभीर विषय है इसे सहज ही लेना हमारे ही व्यक्तिव पर सवालिया निशाना खड़ी कर देने में सक्षम नही है? धन्यवाद ........रमण*


रमण जी मैँ भी आपकी बात का पुर्णतया समर्थन करता हुं

----------


## MASTRAAM

एक सदस्य को उपाधि या पदवी या रेपुटेशन से कोई लगाव नही होनी चाहिए ।
मेरी नजर मे एक अच्छे पोस्ट करने वाला नवागत भी प्रशासक और नियामक से बेहतर होता है ।

पोस्ट सँख्या के अनुसार कर्मठ , काँस्य और रजत सदस्य आदि उपाधि होने का सीधा मतलब है कि प्रबंधन को पोस्ट की गुणवता से कोइ लेना देना नही है ।
दूसरी नजर से यह सही भी है क्योकि  एक अपरिपक्व फोरम पर गुणवता के अनुसार पदवी दिये जाने पर कई सदस्य असंतुष्ट दिखेंगे ।

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

Ek ek ko pakad k voting to hone se.rahi... Aur waise bhi upadhi chahe koi bhi.mil.jaye,izzat yo.forum..k.members k.beech kuch..nahi h aise..members ki... Aaj bhi becharon ko chaploos aur apata nahi kya kya kehte haon sare aam.


Forum k decisions ka respect karna bhi seekho... Waise bhi agar forum k niayamak ya prashashk.decode karein ki kaun rachnatmak h for bhi kuch logon ko dard to jatoor hoga na... Ha ha

----------


## lover's of india

> एक अच्छा फोरम सदस्य कभी भी अपनी पोस्ट संख्या और पद की तरफ ध्यान नहीं देता,  केवल रचनात्मक योगदान करने में ही एक सदस्य की सदस्यता सार्थक है |


बिलकुल १००% सही कह रही हैं आप !

----------


## lover's of india

> एक सदस्य को उपाधि या पदवी या रेपुटेशन से कोई लगाव नही होनी चाहिए ।
> मेरी नजर मे एक अच्छे पोस्ट करने वाला नवागत भी प्रशासक और नियामक से बेहतर होता है ।
> 
> पोस्ट सँख्या के अनुसार कर्मठ , काँस्य और रजत सदस्य आदि उपाधि होने का सीधा मतलब है कि प्रबंधन को पोस्ट की गुणवता से कोइ लेना देना नही है ।
> दूसरी नजर से यह सही भी है क्योकि  एक अपरिपक्व फोरम पर गुणवता के अनुसार पदवी दिये जाने पर कई सदस्य असंतुष्ट दिखेंगे ।


बिलकुल १००% सही कह रहे  हैं आप !

----------


## sexysoniya

_कृपया कोई मुझे बतायेंगा कि एसा है तो मै क्यो अबतक नवागत हुं_ ??????????????????????????????????????

----------


## Rajeev

> _कृपया कोई मुझे बतायेंगा कि एसा है तो मै क्यो अबतक नवागत हुं_ ??????????????????????????????????????


प्रिय सोनिया जी, नियमानुसार जब तक आप 100 प्रविष्टियाँ नहीं कर लेती |
तब तक आपकी उपाधि "नवागत" ही रहेंगी |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## ramsingh111

> एक सदस्य को उपाधि या पदवी या रेपुटेशन से कोई लगाव नही होनी चाहिए ।
> मेरी नजर मे एक अच्छे पोस्ट करने वाला नवागत भी प्रशासक और नियामक से बेहतर होता है ।
> 
> पोस्ट सँख्या के अनुसार कर्मठ , काँस्य और रजत सदस्य आदि उपाधि होने का सीधा मतलब है कि प्रबंधन को पोस्ट की गुणवता से कोइ लेना देना नही है ।
> दूसरी नजर से यह सही भी है क्योकि  एक अपरिपक्व फोरम पर गुणवता के अनुसार पदवी दिये जाने पर कई सदस्य असंतुष्ट दिखेंगे ।


बिलकुल सही कहा मित्र आप्प ने

----------


## Raja44

मित्रोँ मेरी पोस्ट रोज कम होती जा रही है आज तो लगभग 100 पोस्ट कम कर दी आज से पोस्ट करना बंद जब तक नवागत नहीँ हो जाता

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मित्रोँ मेरी पोस्ट रोज कम होती जा रही है आज तो लगभग 100 पोस्ट कम कर दी आज से पोस्ट करना बंद जब तक नवागत नहीँ हो जाता


राजा भाई जी आप एक बार सुचना वाले सूत्र में जाकर देखिये सब समझ में आ जाएगा ,,,

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्रोँ मेरी पोस्ट रोज कम होती जा रही है आज तो लगभग 100 पोस्ट कम कर दी आज से पोस्ट करना बंद जब तक नवागत नहीँ हो जाता


उपरोक्त सूत्र में नवीनतम नियम का अध्यन करें |
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...70#post1596770

----------


## tara-jee

> मित्रोँ मेरी पोस्ट रोज कम होती जा रही है आज तो लगभग 100 पोस्ट कम कर दी आज से पोस्ट करना बंद जब तक नवागत नहीँ हो जाता


नियम विरुद्ध या स्पाम प्रविष्टियों को मिटा दिया जाता है ,
ज्यादा जानकारी के लिए आप किसी नियामक से सम्पर्क करे !

----------


## Raja44

> राजा भाई जी आप एक बार सुचना वाले सूत्र में जाकर देखिये सब समझ में आ जाएगा ,,,


पंकज भाई प्रसिद्ध हस्तियोँ से दूर ही रहता हुँ धर्म और राजनिती संबधित सूत्रोँ पर भी नहीँ जाता खेलोँ पर भी कभी दो चार बार गया हुँ लिमिटेड सूत्रोँ पर ही जाता हुँ फिर कैसे

----------


## Raja44

> नियम विरुद्ध या स्पाम प्रविष्टियों को मिटा दिया जाता है ,
> ज्यादा जानकारी के लिए आप किसी नियामक से सम्पर्क करे !


मलेठिया जी नियम विरुद्ध कभी गया नहीँ स्पाम पोस्ट किया नही नियम विरुद्ध पोस्ट तुरंत मिटाई जाती है या पहले इकठ्ठी करते हैँ फिर एक साथ मिटाई जाती है

----------


## mohan1234

मैं अपनी प्रोफाइल में अपना फोटो और जरूरी जानकारियों को कैसे स्थापित क्र सकता हूँ

----------


## anita

> मैं अपनी प्रोफाइल में अपना फोटो और जरूरी जानकारियों को कैसे स्थापित क्र सकता हूँ



जी आप सीधे हाथ पे ऊपर मेरी रूपरेखा में जाइये

----------

